# Ex MFV's and MMS



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking for any information what so ever on the following all believed to have been converted to fishing vessels and registered in Aberdeen.

M.F.V 1094 built 1946 at Forbes Peterhead. 1947: Renamed "ELIZABETH ROBERTSON". Registered at Aberdeen A.184. 24.07.1075: Lost.

M.F.V. 1191 built 1946 at Forbes Peterhead. 1947: Renamed "CHRISTIAN". Registered at Aberdeen A.477. 1957: Registered at Fleetwood FD 127. 1958: Registered at Fleetwood FD 191. 1959: Registered at Grimsby GY 609. 1963: Registered at Dublin D 185.

M.F.V 293 built at Curtis Looe. Renamed "KESTREL". 1966: Renamed "GREY KESTREL". 1972: Renamed "KESTREL" (Possibly registered at Aberdeen A.381)

M.F.V. 1567 built 1945 at Richards Lowestoft. 1955: Renamed "MARCHWOOD MARINER". 1965: Renamed "DELIA ROBERTSON". 1971: Renamed "DEEP VENTURER".

M.M.S 1076 built at Curtis Totnes. 1947: Renamed "FENMORE" 1947: Registered at Aberdeen A. 439.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Andy
Here is some info. which you may already have!
Elizabeth Robertson A184 Owners Andrew Robertson,W'm Cormack and others.

Christian A477 O.N.182003 Call MTDG Owners W'm Robertson and James A.S.Robertson Aberdeen. As GY609 owner W'm.J.Havens London

Fenmore A439 O.N.182016 Call GBKL Owner Andrew Robertson Jun.

Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Davie, was not sure of the owners.


----------

